# Resonator delete



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

I had this done on Friday at Wisconsin Muffler......Mike did a great job. Looks like it was factory installed. Sorry I didnt have my camera with, but I'll try to get some pics. Mike made an awesome looking H pipe. Sounds really nice and it feels like better throttle response! Great mode for 90 bucks! Will sound better with the Kooks Axleback I plan on getting soon.


----------

